# Small Gyms vs. Large Gyms



## x~factor (Mar 17, 2004)

Is there any advantages or disadvantages joining a smaller gym compared to a large chain gyms like Gold's and Powerhouse?

Thanks.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 17, 2004)

less assholes to deal with, but then again they might all be assholes in which case you cant escape them


----------



## X Ring (Mar 17, 2004)

I think it really comes down to price and if they have the equipment that you need.   It isnt really worth it if the dont unless the price difference is huge


----------



## x~factor (Mar 17, 2004)

local gym $350 vs. Golds gym $650

You can't beat Golds gym equipments. They are all new machines. They always have the latest machines out. But this local gym has way less people thus no waiting on machines plus lots of parking spaces. The machines are not so old but getting up there in age and design which in a way is good because it'll force me to use more free weights.


----------



## Sweep14 (Mar 17, 2004)

I personally prefer smaller gyms, they usually have a much more friendly environment  then the biger ones.


----------



## miamiguns (Mar 17, 2004)

I second a smaller gym.  

One caveat though, since alot of gyms come and go DO NOT PAY FOR A LONG PERIOD CONTRACT! The last small gym I joined went belly up unexpectantly and turned into an all womens gym 
Luckily I paid monthly so I wasen't in too bad of shape financially speaking.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2004)

Small gyms are the shit...assuming they have the necessaties (bench, barbell/dumbells, power rack, dip/pull station is pretty much all you need).  Quit worrying about the machines you pansy and start squattin!


----------



## lovetolift (Mar 17, 2004)

Well just depends on the equipment. As long as its good I am to. Ussually little gyms aren't to equiped, but its nice to be left alone.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Small gyms are the shit...assuming they have the necessaties (bench, barbell/dumbells, power rack, dip/pull station is pretty much all you need).  Quit worrying about the machines you pansy and start squattin!


LOL! Yep, this small gym got all that and a squat rack!   I'm not too crazy about their leg press machines though. It looks like it could tilt to one side if you don't load it correctly.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

_ Not enough women  _


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> LOL! Yep, this small gym got all that and a squat rack!   I'm not too crazy about their leg press machines though. It looks like it could tilt to one side if you don't load it correctly.




So just make sure you aren't stupid and load it correctly...problem solved.   Jeez Ray, do I need to tell you everything?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> So just make sure you aren't stupid and load it correctly...problem solved.   Jeez Ray, do I need to tell you everything?


That does it then. I'm signing up tonight!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Not enough women  _


You are right. There was none when I went to check it out yesterday. Oh well, less distractions.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> Is there any advantages or disadvantages joining a smaller gym compared to a large chain gyms like Gold's and Powerhouse?
> 
> Thanks.




IMO, larger gyms have better equipment.  Why, because of clientel.  When something breaks, they'll be able to fix it MUCH faster than the smaller gyms.  May take them a little longer.


Pick a gym that meets your goals/interest


----------



## Mudge (Mar 18, 2004)

I would rather go to the gym itself and make a decision based on that, the name on the door doesn't mean much to me unless the signup fee is CRAP (24 Hour I hear is $159 now?)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

I would like to make it clear, when I said Larger Gyms are better.....I meant, Chain and SQ FT wise........


A name is a name is a name is a name.......Just like mudge said


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 18, 2004)

my 2 favorite gyms i've ever belonged to are ironically polar opposites.  one was very small and VERY basic.  lots of serious lifters though.  locker room was a little scary.  they cleaned it...but still.  (didn't matter to me - i changed at home anyway)

they had a few old pieces of equipment that i really liked and haven't seen since (vertical leg press was awesome)

i'd say that little hole in the wall was my 2nd favorite gym.

my favorite?  Gold's Venice.  absolute heaven.  i never knew how motivating an atmosphere could be until i belonged there.


----------



## Yanger (Mar 18, 2004)

Joined Gold's and I like it.  One thing I did find on a trip to Tampa, there are small and big Golds as well.  The Golds in Sunrise is about 2 times the size of the one is Lakeland....another benefit of large chains imo, if you travel you still have a place to workout with pretty much the same equipment for free.

Though I wish the Sunrise Golds had a Hammer Deadlift .... used that in Lakeland, that thing kicks ass.


----------

